# Fridgeador ala Edisonbird!!!!! review & faq



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

well it's been running for about a month and is rock solid at 64-66degrees and 64-66%rh. Every cigar i pull out smokes perfectly and just the site of it makes me happy when that big hygrometer display has nuttin but nice numbers to show me ALL THE TIME

It was a rocky road for me, trying to find the ideal storage solution for my prized qbn cigars. I was somewhat new to qbns and was taking advice from everywhere and learning the hard was about storage. I thought i saw total relief with a cigar oasis and a humidor, but the temp situation always irk'd me. i wasn't comfortable leaving a 500$ box(plus much more) of cohiba's at 68-71 degrees, sometimes with further fluctuations. I read several forums aside from this, but one poster always stuck out with his storage as the "guru" so i began exchanging emails with the one, the only Edisonbird:u 

I musta drove this guy crazy with literally asking the same questions over and over, but never fail he was awesome and kept hooking me up with all the info i needed, even via telephone one night!

So the coolerdor got packed and i decided to pull the trigger, then 5 days later my Haier 42 bottle showed up. The delivery guys left the box upside-down in my dining room, so after flipping it over i moved it into the office/studio/pc room(my apt is small, so we combine)

I used the pictures Edisonbird emailed me for the setup, fan in the lower left, beads ontop, etc. I threaded the power cord thru the drain hole in the back bottom of the fridge and using those wire crimp things, i attached them to the power cords on the 120V fan. I turned the fan on to test to see if it worked and if i wired the thing correctly, and yup it was solid. So i utilized some plastic zip ties to secure it under the bottom most tray, this tray is only about half the depth of the others. I plugged in the fridge and began to program the event timer for powering the fan. I set it to go on for aprox 20 min every 1hr 15-20 min. The timer programming was tedious and took me the longest out of anything i did in this whole adventure. With the timer set, beads in 2 flat trays on the top most shelf i left the fridge for a few days to somewhat season. 

The temp and rh were not idealy where i wanted them, but i had faith. I loaded up the fridge with boxes, and low and behold it was right within about 2 hrs. Then the humidity dropped to about 60%rh, so i installed a regular cigar oasis unit. Turned the knob down and let it fly. I have not had any problems what so ever with this unit. Key's are to leave it be, in the beginning i was messing with how to keep the boxes cause i couldn't figure out how to save more space, so i spoke to Edisonbird who enlightened me even further to turn the boxes. Now i have around 24 boxes, 4 cabs, 2 robusto selection cases and more room to go. If i take out the middle shelf i can probably go even more. When i open the door, the aroma is sublime fellas, pure havana delight. 

This post is to help somepeople in on how easy it is to setup up, but mostly to acknowledge Edisonbird for truly taking the time to help me out and take me thru the process and paces of the EDISONDOR, but there is one problem that i can seem to fix. I need a bigger fridge now  , the darkside is in my veins.


----------



## one90proof (Dec 26, 2003)

DaveC, congrats on the awesome setup! It's great that you found someone so willing to help you out with this project. 

I'm new the cigar hobby but I am learning that there are a lot of amazing folks around that give so freely of their time and knowledge. Obviously, Edisonbird is one of those individuals.

Happy Smoking!

-Craig


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Congrats on your latest rest stop down the slippery slope! I am convinced that a constant temperature of 65 or so is an overlooked factor in long term aging. All of the LLG's around here who have had the benefit fo smoking aged, humidified and refrigerated sticks have found them to be a real treat. 

By the way, if anyone is willing to dispute this, I am more than willing to run independent tests on your behalf.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

Where's the "THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS!" guy?  

congrats on the dor, if you turn around on the slope you'll see me at the bottom. I'm looking at one of those wine fridges this year. Four feet tall, 65 degrees temp... I think it's small enough that I can get by with a lot of passive humidification devices as long as I keep it relatively full. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

dammit, i knew i left something out. I will get pix asap


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey DaveC, glad you are happy with it, I am still using only climaxx beads in mine, the oasis is in my desk drawer, but then again it's a little more humid down here.  :w


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Congrats Dave! So good to hear the smile in your voice! I know the hell you went through this last summer fighting the Humidity and Temp wars. You worked hard exploring all the alternative choices and although you may not think so, you exhibited a tremendous amount of patience searching for the answer. Your fortitude and unwavering quest for the answer has finally achieved fruition. I am delighted for you and all the quality smokes you will enjoy this summer. Sounds like another Haier is a distinct possibility!

Rick has no peers when it comes to helping people. Personally, I consider his advice priceless. His overwhelming generosity to others on this board is legendary. I consider myself very fortunate to have been privy of both his advice and generosity. I am proud to call him friend, and most humbled by his friendship. I look forward to the day I meet Rick and can shake his hand.


----------



## sherpa (Sep 26, 2003)

rick is the MAN i have seen his coolador,very nice setup and premo cigars and am smoking a very nice nic. El connissuer that he gave me when i viaited him


----------



## ChotaBoy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, Pic's please.......


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

[email protected] the Callsign CHOTABOY! My guess is you are in law enforcement...

Congratulations on the Awesome Purchase! A good friend of mine went the route you did. 

I have a cabinet that I installed a peltier/thermoelectic device to and it works like a charm during the summer. I've attached a thermostat to control the temp. 

My coolerdors also have this same device built in when I purchased them. Thank the heavens for TECHNOLOZSHEEE!


----------



## chonster (Jan 8, 2004)

Congrats!

Now I'm inspired to try a conversion of my own. Just have to device how large a wine cooler I should use. 

I have to agree Rick is the Man. He was very helpful with explaining the Haier Wine Cooler conversion and answered all my questions.


----------



## D-Love (May 18, 2003)

*Peltier*

Hi guys, 
Don't åpost here much, but am a frequent lurker. I Live in northern europe, where the temps allow a nice chilly spartment int he winter, but during the summer the temps cam really spike due to the fact that almost no apartments or houses have AC. I tried to do the Peltier solution last year, using the top of a electric cooler, but I kept getting condensation, and eventually the thing threw it's fan, roasts my cigars and then had to take "the fall" from the fourth floor due to my wrath. 
How do you guys do the Peliter cooler solution? What about the thermostat? 
Thanks, 
-D-Love


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nicely done DaveC. Can't wait to see PICS. 

I have been wanting to go the coolerdor route. But after reading this it sounds like a small dorm fridge is the way to go. 

First: Which is better?

Second: What I'm getting at is where do I need to go to get all the stuff t hat one needs to construct such a beast? "Haier 42 bottle," what exactly is this? Never heard of it. And where did you buy the fan that you are using? 


Any help would be great. You can email me at

demariamikeAThotmailDOTcom, or PM me here. 

Thanks
Mike

u


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i gotta get my ass in gear with these pix,

A haier 42 bottle wine cooler/refridgerator is what is mentioned


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll look into that. But my guess is that it isn't cheap. I might have to go the coolerdor route until I can afford a wine fridge. 


Mike

u


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

This all sounds pretty great. Wish I had the 'nads to try some of this stuff, but I'm getting married in the not so distant future. She's pretty cool with my cigar lifestyle (to a point), so I'll be keeping my locker. I just don't want to push things.

As far as wine coolers themselves go, it's all a matter of cost, quality and aesthetics . GE has a small freestanding unit that can be had for around $400-$450. If you're looking for something nicer, and are in it for the longhaul, check out GE's Monogram line, Marvel, or U-Line. Marvel and U-Line specialize in refrigeration, and will have a much wider variety. They offer both freestanding and built-in products. Since they are of a much higher quality though, the price tag of course will jump. They can be found at your higher-end appliance showrooms, along with Home Depot's Expo Design Centers.

I used to be in the business, so let me know if you need any specs. Because of changes in product lines, I certainly cannot guarentee them. Things in that industry haven't been changing dramatically over the past few years, though, so what I have on hand should offer a pretty decent guideline. Good luck with everything!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Motortown for the reply, but 400 - 450 bucks is too much right now. I think I'm going to try the coolerdor for about $130. That way I'll have a 150qt humidor. For my boxes of cubans I plan on buying.

Thanks for the help.


Mike



u


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Great post. I had a box of Davidoff No. 1's recently have weevil appear. Iv'e heard they can't hatch under 68 F. I wondered if a wine cooler with a cigar oasis would work...glad to hear it does. The humidors I've seen with temp. and humidity control are usually very expensive! I may have to do a conversion soon also.


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

I would freeze those Davi's as an extra precaution. This will ensure that no bettles hatch in the future.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I froze them, and knock on wood no signs of them in any near by boxes. That wine cooler setup sounds like the ticket to store boxes and not have to worry about any hatching.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've had mine for a couple of years now, and never any problem with bugs or rh fluctuations, it remains at 65/65 with only a pound of 65 percent climaxx beads. As long as you keep it relatively full and circulate the air it will do well.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Isn't all of this absolutely great?  Oh, and this "slippery slope" that everybody refers to is definitely a great ride. I'm still fairly new to the Jungle, but not to ISOM's. I've always wanted to keep more boxes on hand though, and get into aging them. But I never looked into it, because of cost (and the wife-to-be). And then, lo and behold, I come across Edisonbird & Dave with their very reasonable coolerdors. And I can't forget Matt & Adam, who've got me thinking about a cabinet-style humidor. Thanks again for the help on that, Adam. It's much appreciated. But what's a guy to do? 

So as I sit here scratching my head, trying to figure out which would be the better option, I'm kind of shaking my head and laughing, too. Only other cigar lovers would understand all of this.


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

motortown said:


> *Only other cigar lovers would understand all of this. *


Oh yeah. We understand. And we have the credit card bills to prove it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Uh huh, lots of credit card bills.:r


----------

